# Omeprazole and Gaviscon



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Hopefully this is just a quick one..........dd2 has been on infant gaviscon since maybe 8/9 weeks (terrible I know, but I can't actually remember) which kept things manageable until weaning. This week she was prescribed Omeprazole but, if anything, things have got worse. Should I be giving it in conjunction with the gaviscon rather than instead of? Can she have both?

I did try phoning the pharmacy at the children's hospital but there was no answer so I'm assuming they're on minimal staffing until Tuesday.

Thanks,

Chux xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

She can have both. Gavison infant is a thickener and helps to keep food down. The omeprazole stops acid production in the stomach.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Chux,

Sorry to hear DD getting worse  Has she been on the omeprazole long? It will take a couiple of days to have full effect and if this was in tandem with stopping gaviscon (which was holding things) then it may explain why things seemed to regress? You can use both products together if you need to (although usually omeprazole does the business on its own) No harm in adding the Gaviscon back in but I'd give hospital a ring on Tuesday and see if you can speak to the prescriber and let them know what has happened and seek further advice from them.

Maz x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank you both, that's really helpful and I'll get her back on both asap!

*Maz* - She was given the omeprazole Thursday but yes, I did stop the gaviscon straightaway, perhaps doing it gradually would have been more sensible but I assumed she couldn't have both together (and didn't think to ask).

Chux xx


----------

